

Everything that's wrong with Yahoo, summed up in an IPv6 readiness test - EwanToo
http://cloudflare.ipv6-test.com/validate.php?url=www.yahoo.com

======
rajeshkrcse
That is not the case with Yahoo alone, many other website, even youtube.com
bing.com wikipedia.org and many other are also not IPv6 ready. Also, IPv6 will
start from June 6, so just wait for that day to check which website is IPv6
ready and which are not.

